# Fall docks



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Has anyone been jigging the docks? I think I may hit up a couple later today or tomorrow.


----------



## whitefishbay43 (Jul 16, 2011)

We need a NE wind.. i got 25 crappies yesterday along a dock on Sandusky River but every where so low water.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice job.

I made it out once with nothing to show for it. Got a dink largemouth.

It's steelhead time now.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yip - Hit the docks this past weekend and caught alot of Gills and Crappie - Started out using minnows but then switched to a micro spoon pink/purple jig and really nailed them.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Same as Snyd here. Hit the docks with minnows and small jigs and cleaned up. 70+ fish between my buddy and I.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

More dock crappie this weekend:


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice catch.


----------

